# Pensioner, 84, dies after being exposed to grandson's cockatiel..



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Daily Mail scare mongering again:
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...are-lung-condition-despite-handling-bird.html



She was 84, what do you expect, loads of old people just catch colds and die?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Ya
That's pretty old
Poor grandma


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

sigh I really hate it when the daily fail does this, This is a rare condition but if you read that story you would think all teils were disease ridden.

Also it sounds to me the bird will be better off now it's been re homed as it sounds like it was shut in a cage all day,If I was shut in a cage all day with no proper interaction I would be aggressive.

people really need to read up on their chosen pet BEFORE getting it


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

hysteriauk said:


> sigh I really hate it when the daily fail does this, This is a rare condition but if you read that story you would think all teils were disease ridden.
> 
> Also it sounds to me the bird will be better off now it's been re homed as it sounds like it was shut in a cage all day,If I was shut in a cage all day with no proper interaction I would be aggressive.
> 
> people really need to read up on their chosen pet BEFORE getting it


Yes, it ticks me off so much when people treat their dogs like kids but leave other animals like birds in their cages 

Some idiot commented: "Gulps! we have just bought a cockatiel.."
What an absolute imbecile, treating the cockatiel now like it's infested. It' just gonna get more and more green arrows from the rest of the idiots that comment on that site


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

So, I blame the cotton mill. And I think the doctor was in cahoots with the cotton mill to keep them from getting sued for a lot of money.

*One* bird in a room that the granny didn't frequent did *not* cause bird lung. That's just ridiculous. The coroner is full of balogna!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Wonder which branch of the RSPCA poor Charlie is in...


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Hecken said:


> Wonder which branch of the RSPCA poor Charlie is in...


Would not rate it's chances if the RSPCA have got the poor bird


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

hysteriauk said:


> Would not rate it's chances if the RSPCA have got the poor bird


Unfortunately you're right there. I worked at the RSPCA for a very short time whilst i was at college. I left pretty quick.

The daily mail is ridiculous, you should see the list of stuff they say will kill you off. If i remember right, some comedian made a rather catchy song about it.

They'll sensationalise anything.

Edit - Example. http://hellokinsella.posterous.com/the-daily-mail-list-of-things-that-give-you-c


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Can anyone find out which branch? I'm sure one of our members would take him. I will if he's close enough to me!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I've emailed the DM to ask...


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Oh, i would be so tempted!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Ok no, bad Lou! No more birdies for me lol.


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I would be tempted if I had the room , I'd make sure the poor mite had plenty of attention and love


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> Ok no, bad Lou! No more birdies for me lol.


Well I was looking for a hen but if little Charlie needs a home, I'm sure Woody wouldn't mind a boy as a friend...


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Hecken said:


> Wonder which branch of the RSPCA poor Charlie is in...


going by the story it might be some place in oldham where the family live


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I think it's somewhere in the manchester/oldham area, judging by the article.

Edit - posted at the same time, HysteriaUK


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

hysteriauk said:


> going by the story it might be some place in oldham where the family live


I'll post on here when I get a reply  I'm sure one of us can help the poor bird and let him have the life he deserves!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Manchester isn't too far from meeee...


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

It isn't all that far from me either but i don't drive and a train would be too stressful.

Also, i'm doing it again, someone slap me lol.

I hope you get a reply Hecken


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I drive and I have a spare cage. Oooh, I hope they'll let me have him! He might not even be a he to be honest!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I have been reading the comments section for this story and all I can say is DM readers never fail to show how thick they are


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

If the bird does turn out to be at the RSPCA then the best thing to do would be to call them. The only animals advertised on the RSPCA sites as "up for adoption" are generally cats and dogs. I'm sure you could imagine what happens to a lot of the other animals 

HysteriaUK - aye, i know. Some of them are unbelievable!


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Found the Oldham and Bury branch number, I'll give them a ring tomorrow


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Hecken said:


> Found the Oldham and Bury branch number, I'll give them a ring tomorrow


Awesome, i'd do the same if I could (no car atm). Are you not MILES away though?


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

xNx said:


> Awesome, i'd do the same if I could (no car atm). Are you not MILES away though?


Only a 3hr drive or so. But worth it if they'll let me have him


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Good luck Hecken! I hope you can get him.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

Poor bird.
Is it just me, but if my bird was making me sick, I'd still keep him and care for him.
My dream is to grow old with my tiel lol.
Good luck Hecken! I'd take him in if I wasn't really far away.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

No Korvia, you are not alone. I've had cats who made me sick but I just bought more kleenex.

It's fun to read your comments....I can hear your accent in them  

I hope someone get the poor baby.


----------



## Korvia (Aug 3, 2012)

flippityjib said:


> No Korvia, you are not alone. I've had cats who made me sick but I just bought more kleenex.
> 
> It's fun to read your comments....I can hear your accent in them
> 
> I hope someone get the poor baby.


My comments?

Good to know I'm not the only one.


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> It isn't all that far from me either but i don't drive and a train would be too stressful.
> 
> Also, i'm doing it again, someone slap me lol.


LOL - you crack me up!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

wow.. keep everyone posted would love to hear if someone gets him.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It would be wonderful if someone here got Charlie. But remember-he's famous, so there is a chance another bird lover had rescued him. 

Keep us updated.


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Well RSPCA Bury & Oldham are only licenced to take cats & dogs so he can't be there! And as no RSPCA branches seem to be open on Saturdays, I've no way of finding out until Monday


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Hecken said:


> Well RSPCA Bury & Oldham are only licenced to take cats & dogs so he can't be there! And as no RSPCA branches seem to be open on Saturdays, I've no way of finding out until Monday


I hope the bird was actually taken into care.... you can't believe anything people tell the DM or anything they 'report'


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I've found the grandson on Facebook but I don't think I should message him... Should I?


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Hmmm that's a tough one Hecken. You would have to be sensitive, the lad has lost his grandmother a few months ago.

If it were me i'd strike up a conversation and see how it goes.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Hecken said:


> I've found the grandson on Facebook but I don't think I should message him... Should I?


How old is he? If he's like 20 then you should give it a try


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

xNx said:


> How old is he? If he's like 20 then you should give it a try


He looks to be 16+


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Facebook messages from non friends appear in the 'other' folder and you don't get notified. So even you do message him he might not even spot the message


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

xNx said:


> Facebook messages from non friends appear in the 'other' folder and you don't get notified. So even you do message him he might not even spot the message


That's true. I checked my "other" folder the other day and there must have been at least ten messages from men of various nations telling me they wanted to marry me haha.


----------



## Bubba bird (Jan 15, 2013)

24 I read paper today on the story lol


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

Any updates on this guys? I really hope this bird has gone to a better home


----------



## sonic123 (Nov 2, 2012)

i know so said she died from it


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

I've not heard anything


----------

